# Bailey/Stanley No 5 Plane



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

I have this old plane that I am restoring, it's a Bailey no 5. The story of this plane begins with my Great Grand- father, an immigrant from Sweden. It was his originally, past down to my Grandfather, then my Dad, & now me. It has seen better days but well worth restoring. Here is a picture of it.










The stamp on the sole says, pat'd Mar-25-02 & Aug-19-02. My questions are , how old is it? And is it an expensive plane, how much would you say it is worth? It really is priceless to me because of the history behind it. My Great Grandfather was a Swedish clock maker, my Grandfather made furniture & toys, & my Dad made some furniture & odds and ends. If anyone can help me out with my questions I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance. I will post some photos of it when I am done restoring it.
Mark~


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

This plane would be a type 9 or 10, depending on the frog type. Here is a link a plane dating resource. It won't fetch a good deal of money as a collectible but will make a great user and a wonderful heirloom. There are many references to restoring planes on this site. Keep us updated on the progress.

David


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Mark. Wonderful to have an old tool handed down through the family. That plane sure gets around. There are so many plane aficionados on LJ that I'm sure you will find out the approximate age pretty fast.

I'm taking a trip to Sweden to visit my youngest son next month and I hope to maybe find some old tools there.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

David, thank you for the link, most informative. As soon as I finish the restoration I will post it for you guys. Again thank you.
Mike, I think I have had this plane hanging around with me for about the last 10 years. I have really never even wanted to use it. But why not? I guess for sentimental reasons of sorts. I have just gotten to a place in my wood working adventures that I decided to break it out, clean it up and begin to use it. I am sure it's previous owners would agree that it just sitting around doing nothing is not carrying on with it's intended use. My for fathers used it to create with, so will I. Good luck with the tool hunting in Sweden, when you go. Have a nice day my friend.
Mark~


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

Have fun bringing back the old iron. I have recently begun playing with them myself. If you need any parts, send me a PM…......your welcome to them. I have bought a few "junker" #5 planes lately to make one good one.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

ShipWreck, thank you for the offer. If I find myself in need, I just might take you up on the offer. Thank you very much.
Mark~


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that is a nice #5. I like the looks of the low knob on the older stanleys.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like a good project, I've got a no4 that was my great grandfather's as well and it always feels a little special when I use it knowing that I'm connected through the tool to someone I've never met but that I'm directly related to.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats to you and best of luck on the restore! based on the photo, it looks like you'll need a new frog for it since the top might be broken (can't see it well) and the lateral adjuster is missing. You'll also need a chipbreaker and iron for it-you can buy those used or a new one that will be thicker. Be sure to show us some photos of the restoration.


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

Brandon, Ya it needs a new frog & yes the lateral adjuster is missing. I just posted in the forum section the completed plane restore, it turned out great IMO. Thank you all for the info & comments. It's nice to be able to do some research on this old family owned plane.
Mark~


----------

